# Seeking work



## Rm007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Looking for deckhand work. Little experience. But willing to learn. Hard worker, willing to travel an work long hours.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Season is over. But now might be the right time to get to know folks in the business


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree... At this time of the year, start working for a guy who needs help detailing boats or repairing boats. Meet the right guys.

Jim


----------



## Rm007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Yes just wanted to get a head start on looking.


----------



## Rm007 (Nov 25, 2014)

Interested in getting into offshore work. I know season is nearing end. Thought it would be a good time to meet people an maybe start weekend work, cleaning boats, etc.


----------

